# Geo thermal HVAC and codes



## rktect 1 (Aug 2, 2016)

We just had a resident submit for a geo-thermal HVAC system.  I haven't seen it yet but was wondering what to look out for when looking through this submittal.  Past experience with these systems, reviews and inspections?


----------



## steveray (Aug 2, 2016)

If it is not a well engineered system it will not work well...Heating climate or cooling?


----------



## rktect 1 (Aug 2, 2016)

Heating is more our issue here.  Climate zone 5.  We can see below zero temps in the winter.


----------



## steveray (Aug 2, 2016)

I can see it as great in a cooling climate, but not that great here. I have one person in town that ripped out a 5yr old system and put in gas furnace....Maybe if you get a really good design and installer it can work well. Nothing really special on the inspection end other than maybe the well piping requirements and crossing sewer or drinking water or footing drain piping and those clearances....


----------



## Keystone (Aug 2, 2016)

Repeat of the answers, systems either work well or not.  Best installer and feedback after  3 seasons was from a mechanical engineer who spent time in Europe and returned back to the states.

Underground "horizontal" loops, spot verify trench prior to backfill for soil conditions and bedding if necessary.

"Vertical loops no insp".

All piping, psi test.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 2, 2016)

We typically see the vertical installations not the horizontal. We do not inspect the piping installation. We only require a PSI test.


----------



## Keystone (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Keystone (Aug 2, 2016)

This was a pic on my phone from a residential job earlier this year.


----------



## linnrg (Aug 3, 2016)

Alaska Cold Climate Research Center has information about Geothermal heating systems and their studies (you can't get mush colder than Fairbanks)

http://www.cchrc.org/


----------



## rktect 1 (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks for the input.  This is going to be a vertical installation on about a 8000 sq. ft. lot.  It still has not gotten to my desk but should be here soon.


----------

